# ~HELP URGENT~~ TIGER OSCAR



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, today I woke up and my tiger oscar looks as if it has been beaten up by another bigger fish; it has scars ALL over. Except one problem, there is no fish in there bigger than the tiger oscar. The other fishes in there are like 1-2" long at max.
The other fish in there is a 5-6" pleco, but they been in the tank for like 3 months now with no problems like this.
Here is a picture


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

What are your water levels and tank size? And tankmates? I've read stories here of plecos doing that to Oscars. In my experience, with very clean water Oscars heal readily. Still, I'd keep an eye on the other fish and if possible, have a tank ready if you need to remove them.


----------



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

it was originally at 77 degrees but I set it to 82 degrees F for the last week or so because i had a white spot on my oscar so I thought it was ich. But now that one lone white spot is gone along with its scales


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

i'll bet money that he got scared in the middle of the night and bashed into a rock... mine get like this once in awhile too bashing into rocks middle of the night getting startled....that or he is getting picked on and hassled by other fish ... just keep a close eye on him, usually mine heal up after a couple days, you can always add some aquarium salt to help him out


----------



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have the same theory, BUT he has it on ALL sides of his body not just the side I showed up. AND his lips AND his fins. My oscar must have gone crazy..
I already have the tank with aquarium salt (for ich in the past). I have a house in the middle of my tank I will take it out right now.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

How is he doing?

Hard to tell from the picture, but it's not fuzzy, is it? Just want to make sure it is definitely wounding and not something else ... like a fungus or bacterial infection of some sort.


----------



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

His wounds aren't as white as day one.
It seems like they are getting darker.

He eats regularly and reacts to me normally.

I had a fork in the tank attached to a zucunni (for my pleco)
do you think the fork was what did this type ofdamage that is all over him on both sides? If it did... I feel very bad for this oscar.


----------



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

bump^^^^^^


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

I only put driftwood in my oscar tanks so they dont get beat up. Take the fork out of the tank right meow!!! Just toss the slice into the tank and watch as your pleco hang upside down and chomp. Carefully consider anything sharp or jagged in the tank, the little guys get hurt pretty easy.


----------



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

Well the fork was in there because I thought the pleco cannot eat the zuchinni if it's not on the bottom.
plecos can come up to the top to feed?
way cool..


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

But a word of advice if he don't start getting better it will turn into a bacterial infection happened to mine he was bashing into rocks and decorations at night .. I had to meds to bring him back to health which took a good 2 months of at least, watch and make sure his white wounds don't turn red


----------



## hypermatic555 (Feb 26, 2013)

the tiger oscar may have sensitive skin and it might have slept by the heater so it got burt or if you have any pointy rocks it could have scared it on that


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Could this be HITH? What are the nitrate levels when you change the water?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

This thread is from September of 2012!


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

You're right, Not sure how I stumbled on it, since I normally check the recent threads. that fish is likely dead by now.


----------



## sampei (Jun 23, 2013)

It happened the same to my oscar ... bashed itself into a rock ... it goes crazy from time to time


----------

